# Poke Chops Tonite



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I fired the Akorn tonite and did thick boneless chops and grilled veggie salad.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks mighty good. Thanks for the post.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

how do you get those lovely grill marks pay?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> how do you get those lovely grill marks pay?


I had the grates hot enough to sear and just turned them 90* or so to get the cross hatched marks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, a hot hot grill will give you sear marks, along with leaving it still. My standard steak grilling method is to lay on a HOT grate, in 2 minutes rotate 90 degrees to a part that didn't have any meat on it (and so is still hot), then flip in 2 minutes, and rotate like before. 

How did you do the veggies Pay? Look good.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Chef-Boy-Are-You !!!!!!! *A W E S O M E *


----------

